# Bad Trancducer install?



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Guys

Just wondering if anyone gets disturbance on the top of their sounder screen? like so ...










I get this stuff on the top of the screen (apologies for the crappy paint shop job - havent got a proper picture yet)

When i turn on fish ID the disturbance disappears. Air bubbles in sikaflex?

Hope i dont have to install it again :?


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi..

Looks like your sensitivity is turned up too high.. if it is adjustable decrease the sensitivity till the surface noise disappears. Good luck


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Wongus

Will try that on next outing.

Thanks heaps for the tip 

Cheers 
OD


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

That is quite normal when operating the sounder without fish id on, dont worry about too much because it's the bottom your looking at.

If the screen is blacking out with noise/interference just back the sensitivity off a little, I always set my sensitivity as high as possible so theres usually quite a bit of surface clutter on the screen, but this high setting gives you a better definition of the bottom which is what you should be looking at.

What type of sounder are you running?

I run my sounder at high sensitivity levels up over 90% I get quite a bit of surface clutter on the screen at these settings, but fish arches and bottom structure show up heaps better.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Funda

Ive got a Garmin 140 which is my first fish finder so getting used to it. Bottom and middle of screen is showing up fine so am happy with that. Will ignore the fuzz in the future.

Cheers mate

OD


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday OD - I've got the Garmin 140 and (like the others have said) have found surface clutter on mine when the gain is set too high - one problem with the Garmin unit is that when you turn it off the gain setting reverts to auto and you have to go through the frustration of setting it up again. I use mine with the gain set anywhere between 65 and 95% depending on picture at the time. 
Also, my poor attempts with the transducer install (meaning bubbles in the goop) meant loss of bottom picture - if you have bottom ok then you shouldn't have any problems.


----------

